

China is Cheating the World Student Rankings System - Kilo-byte
http://world.time.com/2013/12/04/china-is-cheating-the-world-student-rankings-system/

======
gonvaled
Linkbait title.

The results are listed as Shanghai's results. If people are misinterpreting
them as China's results, that is people's fault. In this case, Time's fault.

The truth is that China is not cheating and Time is misrepresenting the facts.

~~~
gpjt
I've seen them described as results for China in the past, not just in Time.
Agreed, it appears that that's not China's fault, which makes this article
unfair, but hopefully Time publishing this will make publications that had
previously described the results as "China's" in future describe them
accurately.

------
xname
The author is totally a moron.

"By not providing full national data, China is in effect cheating."

PISA only conducted their study in Shanghai, how can China provide full
national data? By faking one?

